# Algys Autos Ltd any experience with??



## madoxx (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi! Please, does anyone have any experience with dealing with this importer? THX...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Have you had a bad experience or you looking for feedback before you use them? I've heard of Algys but that's about it. I can recommend others in Limassol you can give a go.


----------



## madoxx (Jan 16, 2011)

zin said:


> Have you had a bad experience or you looking for feedback before you use them? I've heard of Algys but that's about it. I can recommend others in Limassol you can give a go.


Hi. No, I have no experience with them. I just looking for 'good car dealer in Limassol. I want to buy a car from UK, and import to Cyprus. I need someone who will also check the car in garage in UK. You know, some warranty asf...  . If you give me some contacts here in Limassol I'll be happy.. 

Do you know some good UK websites except autotrader.uk???


Thanks!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Pop into M.Zenonos on Kolonakiou (it's just before Pizza Express), they may be able to point you in the right direction at least.


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, we are moving next year from the UK and contacted Algy's for a quote by email. 

We had a phone call almost straight away and the chap explained the procedures and costs and gave lots of info and answered my questions. On face value they seemed very well organised. 

If anyone has any more info I would very also very interested. Cheers


----------



## madoxx (Jan 16, 2011)

thx


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

madoxx said:


> Hi! Please, does anyone have any experience with dealing with this importer? THX...



Hi just as an update, we are now in Cyprus and have been for 2 months. We used Algy's and I have to say they were excellent. They did everything for us and we just needed to sign the relevant documents, no hassle with paperwork it was a smooth transaction and would recommend them to anyone. We would also use them again if we were importing another car.


----------

